# Accupunture or Foot Reflexology



## Fathima (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
I am diagnosed with PCOS for the past 6 yrs. Married for 7 yrs and no luck with pregnancy yet.
Is there anyone who has tried out acupuncture or foot reflexology for PCOS? 
Does anyone knows in Dubai where can i get a good acupuncturist or foot reflexologist?
Any1 out tried fertility cleansin method?


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Reflexology helped me to concieve naturally after 5 years ttc, sadly the baby was ectopic & I Lost the baby & my Fallopian tube, but I know reflexology helped, as I'd tried to concieve for 5 years no luck then had reflexology for 3 months & I conceived naturally, I'm going back a few years now but hope that helps x


----------



## Taurusgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

I have tried it previously along with the herbs and I did feel very relaxed which help. Although it did help with getting pregnant I do think its benifical. I am going to book back in for acupuncture this month and see if it helps this time with getting pregnant. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fathima (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ivfmamma and Taurusgirl for your response.

Taurusgirl what herbs did you take?

Anyone tried fertility cleanse by any chance?


----------



## ScarletAnn (Mar 14, 2013)

As a reflexologist AND have PCOS, I have found that reflexology can help with PCOS. Stimulating the ovaries and fallopian tubes regularly via reflexology seems to make them want to function as normal. 
It has helped me with some of the side affects I have with PCOS.


----------

